# Anyone know if a Boxster transmission will bolt to Audi 2.7TT?



## pifcat2 (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm doing a mid-engine conversion...


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know if a Boxster transmission will bolt to Audi 2.7TT? (pifcat2)*

you can bolt a fwd 5spd from a 80/90 or CGT. IM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## VWAP Swap (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know if a Boxster transmission will bolt to Audi 2.7TT? (derracuda)*

It may fit. And if not you could always get an adapter plate made for it.


----------



## s23218 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Audi 2.7 TT with a Boxster transmission*



pifcat2 said:


> I'm doing a mid-engine conversion...


I'm about to start the same thing and so far haven't found the answer if they bolt up. How did you with your project and is it running today. If it is I'd like to discuss it with you.if you still use this site .

Thanks 
Don

[email protected]

PS Please no dumb time wasting answers like "it might" don't need nonproductive answers from people who have nothing to do.


----------

